# Sandblast in garage



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thinking about sealing the car up around the bottom with thick plastic and donning a fresh air breathing apparatus, renting or buying a compressor that will handle the CFM and sandblasting the undercarriage. I am sick of the wire wheel and it is taking forever!

What do you guys think? :confused


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a place near Pcola that media blasts car bodies for $500ish, so the bottom only should be cheaper. I can get the name. By the time you buy everything it will cost you just as much. I also have a buddy in Crestview that does restoration paint jobs reasonable, but will do whatever and to what level you want at $40 an hour shop rate! Really nice guy and I am there alot, and do the mechanical work when I have time. He painted the Jury in my garage.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think if you sandblast in your garage you will have sand everywhere in your house and garage.....forever .


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree It does get everywhere. Even if you take it out and have it done, there will be sand in all the various nooks and crannies on the body - also "forever', regardless of how carefully you try to blow it out afterwards. 

Murphy's law says that the last bit of it will finally come out and distribute itself all over the surface - just as you're laying down the last coat of clear on a fresh and otherwise perfect paint job. 

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It makes a mess like everyone says. I blasted everything last year out in my driveway. I washed the driveway with a power washer after I blew it down the drive with air. I had black beauty in the house from shoes. It took all summer before it finally vanished. IMO make a booth outside and do it in a confined space to reduce clean-up. You do not need that much air pressure, my blaster works on 120psi. Just a normal compressor with 150 psi should do the trick.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't do it. Trust me. Just don't....._please_!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

All of the above.. You will end up with sand in your air vents, frames holes, key locks, will you see what everyone is saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, decided against it. I am just looking for any alternative to all the scraping and wire wheel work... lol


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the only time you should sandblast is if this a total frame off and all components are removed- and by all I mean you have the car shell only, and then only media blast it. sand is ok for the frame and rear end but I wouldn't do the car body for risk of panel damage.
I used a 4" grinder, with grinding discs 36,60 and 80 grit, a stainless wire cup attachment scrapers beer and a lot of foul language to strip/clean the underbody, took me about 2 months (8-10 hours per week) god it was awful-
sometimes its better to hire a professional


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with everyone above!!!!!! Send it out or continue to scrape/wheel by hand!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

A propane torch will help make short work of that undercoating. Honestly, there is no good/easy way to get rid of the stuff. Sand and other abrasives will just bounce off it at any reasonable pressure and too much pressure with the sandblasting can heat and warp panels.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You'd be surprised how well a pressure hose will work removing paint. When I started on the engine bay I didn't know where to start. Got the pressure washer out and began power washing the chassis and parts of the firewall and inner fenders. Everything I didn't want wet was covered for overspray. I was amazed at how well it worked. Took everything off to bare metal in a matter of minutes. Saved me hours and hours with a grinding wheel. I cleaned up with sandpaper and did the Eastwood step by step.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Didn't even think of the power washer.....I have a 4000psi/4 galper min. one...I blew some paint off the wifes Grand Cherokee with it.....it will also remove rust, crud, fingers, etc......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I adjusted mine and was careful, it worked great. I was cognoscente of the damage it can do it was the chassis I concentrated on. I fanned it. I actually was just gonna use it to wash the dirt and grime off but as it did that it went to metal.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I power washed my '67's greasy engine bay and undercarriage last March with the engine out, I inadvertantlly hit the firewall, and some of the original black paint blasted off to expose the factory signet gold underneath. I kept the water jet off the firewall after that and was able to touch up my blunder. Those things are strong, and will indeed strip paint with no negative impact on the metal underneath. Not sure how well they'd work on all paints.....the pressure washer degreased my undercarriage, but didn't touch the factory undercoating....that stuff is amazing.


----------

